

Show HN: Build Your Visual CV - suttree
https://www.somewhere.com/visualcv

======
suttree
A better way to create a CV/resume - people don't know how to talk about work
but if you ask the right questions, you get interesting answers.

There's a lot more on the site, but we're experimenting with an idea about
dropping down the adoption curve and making stepping stones to provoke a kind
of behavioural change.

